# bristlenose and L066



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

okay in one tank i have a BN and a L066 and they klike to use the same hiding place facing each other and touching noses its so cute. they will aslo lay right next to each other side by side. i think its cute. is it normal for plecos of different speicies to do that?

give me some opinions/ideas please


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I collect all sorts of plecos and see them buddy up alot all diffrent speicies. There are fights as well but not to often. I have 2 large chocolate plecos that sleep next to each other every morning when i wake up its cute.


----------

